# Clocking with Atitool makes XP freeze on shut down



## makkan (Oct 20, 2005)

I've underclocked my Radeon 9800 Pro 256MB quite a bit, and kept the default settings where they are.

I set Atitool to automatically load the "2D" profile on startup and it works fine. The problem is that XP hangs when I want to reboot or shut down the computer.

It happens all the time, unless I change back to the "Default" profile before shut down.

I have a P3 3ghz, newest display drivers from ATI.

Any solution?


----------



## R350np (Oct 23, 2005)

I do the same, without any probs. What are your clocks in 2D? Frequenzies under 250 Mhz will lock my ATI too. 
Try a fresh install of ATITool 0.24


----------



## makkan (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for your reply!

I did a fresh install of the whole system including Atitool but still have the problem. My 2D-profile is like this:

core: 111.97
mem: 121.50

If I put the mem lower it produces all kinds of artifacts and I can't see anything on the screen. I try to run as cold as possible.

Is 250 MHz maybe a limitation in Atitool or Radeon 9800 pro?

Too bad I can't actually se the temps, I don't have temp sensors.


----------

